# Client denied by server configuration



## Deex (19. Sep. 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe massive Probleme mit meiner Server Konfiguration, es handelt sich dabei um ein Aktuelles Debian Wheezy mit ISPConfig, fast CGI, Apache und Fast CGI.

Ich habe gestern versucht eine Seite Umzuziehen.  
Dafür habe ich 2 Sub Domänen angelegt

1. media.gnitter.de
2. api.gnitter.de

Nun sollten diese Ordner Öffentlich sichtbar sein, dies habe ich gemacht mit einer .htaccess bei der Index aktiviert ist.

Kommen wir zu dem Problem.

In beiden Subdomänen habe ich die rechte für garnichts, sowie ich versuche auf eine Datei zuzugreifen erhalte ich im web die Meldung



> You don't have permission to access /banner/apps/gildennachrichten-roelanda-de.png on this server


Wenn ich in den Server Log schaue so erhalte ich bei diesen Ordnern die Meldung


> [Wed Sep 18 20:41:59 2013] [error] [client 87.168.248.60] client denied by server configuration: /media/


Ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären warum.

Meine Apache httpdconf ist



> AddDefaultCharset utf-8


im confd Ordner



> <IfModule mod_dir.c>
> 
> #DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.htm
> DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi index.php index.php3 index.pl index.xhtml
> ...





> <Directory /var/www/gnitter.de>
> AllowOverride None
> Order Deny,Allow
> Deny from all
> ...



Liebe Grüße,

Deex


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2013)

Liegt denn im Ordner /media/ eine index Datei? Wenn nicht, dann müsstest Du wahrscheinlich direcory indexes aktivieren wenn Du eine Dateiliste sehen möchtest. Außerdem kann essein dass Du irgendwo einen Alias  für /media/ in Deriner apache config hast?


----------



## Deex (19. Sep. 2013)

Hi Till,

ich habe dort eine index datei, egal was ich mache es ist mir nicht erlaubt auf eine Subdomain mit namen Media zuzugreifen.

Ich durchsuche schon alle apache configurationen ich selbst habe nie sowas angelegt. Ich hoffe das ich irgendwas finde was es verweigert. Ich habe keine Chance den ordner zu verwenden.


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2013)

Das Problem kann auch auftreten wenn /media ein Linux System Ordner ist und apache daher versucht /media auf dem Server zu nehmen anstatt /media in der Webseite. Ggf. kannst Du media.deinedomain.de als vhostsubdomain anlegen und nicht als rewrite.


----------



## Deex (22. Sep. 2013)

Du hast Recht Till, es gibt natürlich bei mir das media verzeichnis des Servers.

Okay wie änder ich denn das? Muss ich dafür dann extra einen Vhost anlegen oder geht es auch über andere wege?


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2013)

```

```



Zitat von Deex:


> Du hast Recht Till, es gibt natürlich bei mir das media verzeichnis des Servers.
> 
> Okay wie änder ich denn das? Muss ich dafür dann extra einen Vhost anlegen oder geht es auch über andere wege?


Du legst über ispconfig eine vhostsubdomain an. die Funktion heißt so und ist im ispconfig webseiten Modul verfügbar wenn Du sie unter system > interface config aktiviert hast.


----------



## Deex (26. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Till,

ich habe das grade gemacht und es funktioniert wunderbar, dank dir =)


----------

